# Sourcing bettas



## Derek113

Hello,

Im looking to buy some quality show bettas. Anyone recommend online sites that deliver in the UK?


----------



## Nelson

Are you on Facebook ?.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/161...=group_r2j_approved&notif_id=1467450892108168


----------



## PARAGUAY

As well as Neil's link there is Lisa Bradshaw,mentioned on the forum before ,LJB Aquatics based in Norfolk,article in  Practical Fishkeeping who imports,breeds Bettas some of the fish will have any Betta fan impressed,she is on Facebook also probably known to the Betta groups


----------



## Aqua360

Might not be quite the types you are looking for, but I've noticed recently that the pets at home stores near me have recently upped their betta game big time; they now stock dragonscales, crowntails, koi, plakat etc with some superb colours


----------



## Lindy

Colin Dunlop at the fish hut, Carluke also has stunning Betta splendens of show quality.


----------



## Lindy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151989247671781&set=gm.648752708523080&type=3


----------



## Derek113

Aqua360 said:


> Might not be quite the types you are looking for, but I've noticed recently that the pets at home stores near me have recently upped their betta game big time; they now stock dragonscales, crowntails, koi, plakat etc with some superb colours



There is a pets at home round the corner but its white spot city! They had some good stock covered in white spot.

Only ever have females for sale.


----------



## Derek113

ldcgroomer said:


> Colin Dunlop at the fish hut, Carluke also has stunning Betta splendens of show quality.



I seen the Ebay page. Was impressed with a koi female, was sold when i got back from work.


----------



## alto

Just message Colin (or Lisa - request to join her FB page) & indicate your interest/preference


----------



## Derek113

alto said:


> Just message Colin (or Lisa - request to join her FB page) & indicate your interest/preference




I dont use facebook.


----------



## alto

Colin's website & contact info

check your pm's


----------



## Derek113

I popped into pets at home today. I was impressed by there betta selection. 

Picked up a koi male. Picks to follow once settled.


----------



## Staffylover

I can highly recommend Lisa Bradshaw. There are some good UK betta breeders on FB too, Simon Borton and Maria Ormberg, both have sales pages.
If you decide to venture into Fb let me know and I will give you links the pages


----------



## dean

http://www.thebettabox.uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

